# Knox / Avast



## teddyboy (Aug 18, 2007)

My wife has recently bought a Galaxy J5 phone. It seems to come with some device security with the option to include Knox security. Is Knox sufficient or is it wiser to install Avast?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't bother with Knox. As for protection, use ESET, but Avast isn't bad either.


----------



## teddyboy (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. Even without using Knox there does appear to be a facility to scan for viruses. It is in the form of a blue shield, included by default and there is no description in the settings. If I install Avast is there likely to be a conflict?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, you will need to disable the Blue Shield application.


----------



## teddyboy (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok.Thanks so much for your advice.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you might want to see if lookout came preinstall. If so, you might want to check it out.


----------



## teddyboy (Aug 18, 2007)

sobeit said:


> you might want to see if lookout came preinstall. If so, you might want to check it out.


Dont see it. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

sobeit said:


> you might want to see if lookout came preinstall. If so, you might want to check it out.


You mean the AV company that tracks your location and then sells that information? No thanks!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You mean the AV company that tracks your location and then sells that information? No thanks!


most of them does that.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This the kind of thing you mean sobeit How to opt out of Verizon's 'supercookie' tracking program - CNET


----------

